# Lead or steel



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:lol: Hi again, for your upland / pheasant shooting do you use lead shot or is everything steel in the US. What sort of guns do you use? I know auto's are popular & how many shots are you allowed in the auto? Regards Iv... :beer:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Lead shot is still widely used for upland game in North Dakota although you must use steel shot for upland game on certain public hunting land. You must use steel for all waterfowl hunting.

I shoot a Benelli semi auto. North Dakota allows a maximum of three shots for upland game, but some of the surrounding states allow more I believe.


----------



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

I shoot a Benelli semi auto. North Dakota allows a maximum of three shots for upland game, but some of the surrounding states allow more I believe.
_________________ :lol: Sounds about the same as us we can have a 5 shot but it has to be on a firearm certificate & for pest control only. Do's every state in the US have different shooting laws & rules for game & wildfowl?? We went to steel a few years ago for duck but its crap 35yds max & last season we had a couple of ducks fall out the sky as dead but when the dogs get near they just fly off its as though they have just been winded ??


----------

